# Epson Printer Utility



## gadaad1 (Mar 21, 2009)

My Epson Printer Utility disappeared. Whenever I try to open it I get a error message-"the application Epson Printer Utility quit unexpectedly"
Any suggestions on how I can fix it,
Thanks Gene


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, you error tells us that the utility is still there. If it had disappeared you would get app not found error. Have you upgraded any software recently?


----------



## gadaad1 (Mar 21, 2009)

No I have not


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you gone to Epson's site and downloaded the latest software for your printer and seen if installing it fixes the problem.


----------

